# Clafoutis



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 22, 2004)

Clafoutis
Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients
1-1/2 pound (675 grams) cherries, pitted
3 ounces (75 milliliters) kirsch
1 tablespoon (14 grams) butter
4 ounces (112 grams) sugar
6 eggs
4 ounces (112 grams) flour
1 teaspoon (5 milliliters) vanilla extract
1 tablespoon (14 grams) confectioners’ sugar

Equipment
Small bowl
9-inch (22.5-centimeter) baking dish
Large mixing bowl
Whisk
Rubber spatula
Testing skewer
Small sifter or strainer

Prep
Place the cherries in the small bowl and toss with the kirsch. Let macerate for 1 hour. Assemble and bake.

Preheat the oven to 450ºF (230ºC). Grease the baking dish with the butter and coat with a pinch or two of the sugar. Place the pan in the refrigerator.

In the large mixing bowl, beat the eggs with a whisk, then add the sugar and beat well to fully incorporate. Mix in the flour and the vanilla extract, stirring enough so that all the ingredients are homogenous but without overworking the flour. 

Using the rubber spatula, fold the cherries and their accumulated juice into the flour and egg mixture, then pull your prepared baking pan out of the fridge and turn the mixture into it.

Bake in the oven for 40 minutes, or until a golden brown crust has formed on top. The skewer inserted into the center should come out clean — not wet. Using the small strainer or sifter, dust the top with confectioners’ sugar, and serve. 

Very nice with cherry vanilla or vanilla ice cream.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 22, 2004)

hmm this might be good to put on my french menu for my french project


----------



## jkath (Oct 23, 2004)

DS - I've never heard of this! This is most definately something I must try!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 23, 2004)

my first response to the title of this thread was "god bless you, geshundheit!!!!"


----------

